# Icelandic: viðkoma



## Alxmrphi

Hi all,

I was wondering why in the following sentence,* viðkoma* isn't in the plural?

Ferðaskrifstofa á Akureyri hyggst á aldamótaárinu 2000 bjóða upp á tveggja vikna flugferð í kringum Grænland með *viðkomu* á yfir tuttugu stöðum.
 
It does mean "with stops in over 20 (different) places", right?
Is this a peculiarity between Icelandic and English, or maybe a mistake?

I would have expected it to be *með viðkomur á yfir*....  would that be wrong? Maybe both are correct? I suppose in English it's not incorrect to say "_With a stop in over 20 (different) places_", maybe Icelandic's version is similar to the logic behind that.

So if both are o.k. in English, are both o.k. in Icelandic or would it be a lot more normal to just use the singular?

Takk!


----------



## sindridah

Hæ Alex

Viðkomu is in singular because Ferðaskrifstofa á Akureyri is only one dude and also tveggja vikna flugferð is in singular. If Ferðaskrifstofa á Akureyri and some else travel agent would join then *viðkoma *would be in plural

If i would choose to fly to United Kingdom, then i would have viðkomu on many places because i'm alone

But if we both would fly together to United Kingdom then we would have "Viðkomur" on many places.

Because Ferðaskrifstofa á Akureyri is just one dude.

Taken from mbl.is : *EIMSKIP* hefur í samvinnu við *Royal Arctic Line* ákveðið að hefja *viðkomur*  í Narsaq á Grænlandi á leiðinni frá Bandaríkjunum og Kanada til Íslands

Here is two dudes on the run so they have *viðkomur* in plural

Does that make sense?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Takk Sindri! 

Ah, this is not what I expected!
In English I can go on a trip (alone) and make many stop*s* at different place*s*.

So if I was planning a trip to Germany, then meeting a friend from Italy in Poland, and we were going to go travelling, then when describing my "stops" I would use *viðkoma *in the singular, then when I said I had met up with my friend and we talked about where we went next, it'd be in *plural*?

Ein rúta fer frá Reykjavík til Hafnar, það er viðkomu á fimm öðruvísi stöðum.
One coach goes from Reykjavík to Höfn, there are stops in 5 different places

Tvær rútuf fara frá Reykjavík til Hafnar, það eru viðkomur á fimm öðruvísi stöðum.
Two coaches go from Reykjavík  to Höfn, there are stops in 5 different places.


????

I am trying to get my head around that matching up with  the subject,  it's so unlike English it's quite interesting!

*When you say dude, I'm not sure if it's what I  am imaging, a dude is *náungi* in  Icelandic. But I think I get what you mean!


----------



## sindridah

I choose to use dude for company or party and so on because my English is not so formal 

But the subject kind of just controls the grammar of the sentence if you are familiar with some syntax. 

But yeah if you are more then one or ofcourse talking about more then just one trip then you use Viðkomur in plural.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> But yeah if you are more then one or ofcourse talking about more then  just one trip then you use Viðkomur in plural.



Are my sentences in brown, correct? 
I'm so glad I asked about this, otherwise I would have had no idea!

Also, that's fine about *dude*, not being formal, I just wanted to make sure you knew what it meant properly, now I do !


----------



## sindridah

Alxmrphi said:


> Ein rúta fer frá Reykjavík til Hafnar, það er viðkomu á fimm öðruvísi stöðum.
> One coach goes from Reykjavík to Höfn, there are stops in 5 different places
> 
> Tvær rútuf fara frá Reykjavík til Hafnar, það eru viðkomur á fimm öðruvísi stöðum.
> Two coaches go from Reykjavík  to Höfn, there are stops in 5 different places.



It's so strange how it's put up .
I would say, Rúta fer frá Reykjavík til hafnar, Hún hefur viðkomu á fimm mismunandi stöðum.

Tvær rútur fara frá Reykjavík til Hafnar, þær hafa viðkomur á fimm mismunandi staði


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> It's so strange how it's put up .
> I would say, Rúta fer frá Reykjavík til hafnar, Hún hefur viðkomu á fimm mismunandi stöðum.
> 
> Tvær rútur fara frá Reykjavík til Hafnar, þær hafa viðkomur á fimm mismunandi staði



Thanks for clearing that up, I didn't know the best way to write it!
Is *mismundandi* better than* öðruvísi* ? 

_Að hafa viðkoma_ ... of course! 

Am I right in thinking you use *við *to show a location at a specific place?

_Hún hefur viðkomu *við* Jökulusárlón_?
_Does it stop at Jökulsárlón_?

I know you use it with *að stoppa*, I wasn't sure if it could be used with all other times of verbs where the meaning is similar.


----------



## sindridah

No it's better to use the preposition *á *jökulsárlón.
And yes it's better to use viðkomandi in that case


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> No it's better to use the preposition *á *jökulsárlón.
> And yes it's better to use viðkomandi in that case



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh why does it have to be so complicated?!?  

Thank you!


----------



## sindridah

No it's not so complicated, Because the bus's/buses ( English conflict! ) intention is to go and look at jökulsárlón then it's pretty basic to use the preposition *á* instead of *við*.


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> No it's not so complicated, Because the bus's/buses ( English conflict! ) intention is to go and look at jökulsárlón then it's pretty basic to use the preposition *á* instead of *við*.



Ahh I see!
If you go to look at something like on a skoðunarferð, then á is a better choice, but if it was like strætó and people got off and went to places (like to work and back) then it's við?

Strætó stoppar við stoppistöð ........
Rúta hefur viðkomu á / stoppar á Jökulsárlón ....

 ?


----------



## sindridah

Þarna hittirðu naglann á höfuðið!


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Þarna hittirðu naglann á höfuðið!



!! Nú get ég sofnað!
Ég vissi ekki að íslensku hefði sama* orðasambandið!

Góða nótt!!

*samt?


----------



## kepulauan

Could it be that there is only one stop per place and therefore each stop is in singular?

I'd bring some high boots if the bus stop on the lagoon 
Alternatively _við lón / að lóni_


----------



## sindridah

Já, lenti í smá basli með þetta


----------



## kepulauan

Nú, steigstu útí lónið? 



sindridah said:


> *EIMSKIP* hefur í samvinnu við *Royal Arctic Line* ákveðið að hefja *viðkomur*  í Narsaq á Grænlandi á leiðinni frá Bandaríkjunum og Kanada til Íslands.


Good example.
I guess it's plurar here because it hasn't been mentioned yet that the stops will be repeated many times. Not sure though.
...or that in a VERY strict sense, "hefja viðkomu" would only apply to the beginning of that one "ceremony".


----------



## sindridah

Já ég hreinlega var ekki með þetta á hreinu, ég verð að viðurkenna það. Það er ekkert kennt þessi hvað á maður að segja, þessi "basic" íslenska í framhaldskólum hvað varðar þennan skilning og hvernig þetta virkar og hugsunin á bakvið þetta. 

Fannst þetta samt líklegasti kosturinn, vill samt ekki vera villa fyrir fólkinu hérna sem er að reyna fá einhverja íslensku kunnáttu.


----------



## kepulauan

Jamm, sama hér.


This looks like a matter of instinct. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------

